# HP Touchpad and Jelly Bean



## ericdabbs

Just thought I would put this out there but are there plans by the developers to incorporate Jelly Bean onto the HP Touchpad now that it has been announced by Google? I know CM9 isn't finished completely (still need the camera to work) but its pretty close.

I really want to try Google Now which is one of the key features to compete with Siri.


----------



## Remolten

The devs have to wait for google to open-source it after the initial launch, then they have to port the first buggy version, and then we go through the whole cm9 process again.


----------



## jwort93

Remolten said:


> The devs have to wait for google to open-source it after the initial launch, then they have to port the first buggy version, and then we go through the whole cm9 process again.


I hope it won't be exactly the same. I am sure jelly bean is much more similar internally compared to ICS, than ICS was to gingerbread.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## mafu6

I'd have a random guess and say the first jelly bean to hit the touchpad wont be until Sep at the least...

I'd rather have a fully working CM9 (with Camera) than a _very_ buggy 4.1 Jellybean.


----------



## ericdabbs

mafu6 said:


> I'd have a random guess and say the first jelly bean to hit the touchpad wont be until Sep at the least...
> 
> I'd rather have a fully working CM9 (with Camera) than a _very_ buggy 4.1 Jellybean.


Agreed. I think priority right now should be to fix CM9 with camera capability but I hope that the devs are willing to stick around and try to port a Jelly Bean ROM for CM10. ICS created the Android baseline for the future and JB looks similar to ICS. Although there are differences between ICS and JB they aren't as dramatic as it was between GB and ICS.


----------



## Jura_2k5

i alao think that 4.1 ist very similar to ics. there shouldnt be soooooo much changes. project butter is vety interesting


----------



## jaju123

It should run on the same kernel as ICS. I think 3.0.31 is the default kernel version though and by then we should have that on the touchpad anyway. Jelly bean shouldn't require any massive additional port work.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Remolten

4.1 is supposed to be extremely fast and more smooth than ics.

http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Google-io-Android-4.1-Jelly-Bean-features,news-15706.html


----------



## Soapinmouth

Jura_2k5 said:


> i alao think that 4.1 ist very similar to ics. there shouldnt be soooooo much changes. project butter is vety interesting


It is similar, I was able to go from ICS to jelly bean without even wiping data. And it is sooooo smooth. Imagine the performance jump from GB to ICS and triple it. I honestly feel like its a new phone even after loading all my apps and everything. Can finally run a live wallpaper with 0 lag
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drgci

Soapinmouth said:


> It is similar, I was able to go from ICS to jelly bean without even wiping data. And it is sooooo smooth. Imagine the performance jump from GB to ICS and triple it. I honestly feel like its a new phone even after loading all my apps and everything. Can finally run a live wallpaper with 0 lag
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hopefully someone port jelly bean on touchpad


----------



## T-Keith

Remolten said:


> 4.1 is supposed to be extremely fast and more smooth than ics.
> 
> http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Google-io-Android-4.1-Jelly-Bean-features,news-15706.html


Running it on my Gnex. It is awesome.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## lnfound

Soapinmouth said:


> It is similar, I was able to go from ICS to jelly bean without even wiping data. And it is sooooo smooth. Imagine the performance jump from GB to ICS and triple it. I honestly feel like its a new phone even after loading all my apps and everything. Can finally run a live wallpaper with 0 lag
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Didn't they say that the change is simply increasing CPU the moment the user touches the screen? This seems like it's more-so kernel based than anything. Has it affected your battery life?


----------



## T-Keith

lnfound said:


> Didn't they say that the change is simply increasing CPU the moment the user touches the screen? This seems like it's more-so kernel based than anything. Has it affected your battery life?


There is a lot more than that, in i/o they talked about a bunch of background stuff they've added. It is a huge difference, better then just overclocking and a governor can do. I will say I doubt battery life will improve, although I don't have enough use yet to determine myself.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Soapinmouth

lnfound said:


> Didn't they say that the change is simply increasing CPU the moment the user touches the screen? This seems like it's more-so kernel based than anything. Has it affected your battery life?


Battery life is better then stock 4.04 but about on par with liquid 1.5 I was using before. Im not sure what Google meant by that, because checking out cpuspy my CPU has been on lower frequencies more often then it ever has before, meanwhile giving me performance like it's heavily over clocked and locked at max freq.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

T-Keith said:


> There is a lot more than that, in i/o they talked about a bunch of background stuff they've added. It is a huge difference, better then just overclocking and a governor can do. I will say I doubt battery life will improve, although I don't have enough use yet to determine myself.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Why don't you install Battery Monitor Widget and watch your current usage for a couple of hours, especially when it is asleep.


----------



## Remolten

Yeah jelly bean is supposed to devote all the CPU to what the user is currently doing making it "faster".


----------



## Colchiro

T-Keith said:


> Running it on my Gnex. It is awesome.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


The only JB right now is from a hacked nandroid from the Galaxy Nexus. There are people that swear by it and those swearing at it. There are reports of bootloops that require going back to stock, which means losing the sdcard contents as well, not a lot of fun if you didn't back it up.

I tried it briefly, but it but my Exchange acct wouldn't sync and all my contacts (including phone) are tied to it so I restored my aopk backup. It was very fast and smooth while I had it... no need to overclock.

It'll be sweet and every dev will be playing with it when the source is released, about mid-July.


----------



## T-Keith

I'm sure it will be better when source is out, especially for non GNex devices. A lot of the boot loops and other problems have been solved, at least in jelly belly. Since switching to jelly belly, my only problems are some minor app compatibility.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nechasin

I have jb on my nexus and it is really sweet. The stock version is smoother than custom ics roms. I really don't know what the devs can do to make it smoother. I am sure that when the source is released in mid July that it will come to aokp and cm10.

sent from tapatalk


----------



## Razor512

jellybean seems like an OS that will largely be passed over just like android 3.

Most android devices have not even been upgraded to android 4.0 yet.

PS i find it sad that it takes so long for cellphone manafactures to get android updated on their phones, especially when they have a ton of access to all drivers and every other bit of information to create a stable release and the people at cyanogenmod can come up with a stable release before they do.


----------



## DvP

Razor512 said:


> jellybean seems like an OS that will largely be passed over just like android 3.


I really hope that this is not the case for CM and the Touchpad. Audio Latency has been reduced from 100ms to 12ms which makes music apps/instruments possible for the first time. I really cannot wait to get the overall fluidity of the whole gui under my fingers.


----------



## JohnWPB

mafu6 said:


> I'd have a random guess and say the first jelly bean to hit the touchpad wont be until Sep at the least...
> 
> I'd rather have a fully working CM9 (with Camera) than a _very_ buggy 4.1 Jellybean.


Just putting in my opinion, for the little that I am sure that it is worth, for any Dev's that may be watching the thread....

I also would like to see hardware drivers completed and working, BEFORE taking all the time to work out an androind version upgrade. Having the camera and microphone working correctly, would really make my day. Just being able to voice search on google, use skype for video confrencing and so many other audio input apps would make a significant improvment to the TouchPad.

If the OS upgrade is concentrated on before the hardware, then we will simply have Jelly bean, with all the cool new voice recognition, and no stable audio to use it, and a still broken camera.


----------



## kaede

as far as i remember from the google i/o. they have the new module on the jelly bean. to do development based on the hardware. forgot whats the name.
hopefully can help to fix the camera.

edited= ok i remember now . it's pdk. from the description sounds like can help with the camera issue

link

http://www.androidauthority.com/the-android-pdk-and-how-google-can-further-reduce-the-fragmentation-issue-98286/


----------



## NoNameGuy

JohnWPB said:


> Just putting in my opinion, for the little that I am sure that it is worth, for any Dev's that may be watching the thread....
> 
> I also would like to see hardware drivers completed and working, BEFORE taking all the time to work out an androind version upgrade. Having the camer and microphone working correctly, would really make my day. Just being able to voice search on google, use skype for video confrencing and so many other audio input apps would make a significant improvment to the TouchPad.
> 
> If the OS upgrade is concentrated on before the hardware, then we will simply have Jelly bean, with all the cool new voice recognition, and no stable audio to use it, and a still broken camera.


Considering that the camera is still not working for the touchpad on CM9, I'm VERY glad they didn't wait to release it! Would still be stuck with WebOS (which is a great OS just useless with no apps).

Cyanogenmod saved my Touchpad and made it awesome!


----------



## craigsouthwick

I'd prefer development time go towards a working camera first but that may not be the way things roll out. Maybe the camera will never work but Jelly Bean is easy to pull off. Sometimes you go for the low hanging fruit. The devs here work primarily because they want too so what interests them and they are good at will probably play into it.

I am really grateful for what they've done and accept whatever they can do as a gift. But a working camera so I can skype while travelling would be nice


----------



## JohnWPB

craigsouthwick said:


> I am really grateful for what they've done and accept whatever they can do as a gift. But a working camera so I can skype while travelling would be nice


ABSOLUTELY! I forgot to mention my gratitude in all the work that has been done thus far. I use this tablet an hour or 2 each and every day. If it was still running WebOS, well.... I probably would have shelved it a long time ago!

So, many, many thanks to all the devs.... now why does my camera still not work!


----------



## NoMadMan

AOSP is out. Screw the camera. It's an embarrassing price of sh!t.


----------



## jcsullins

JohnWPB said:


> Just putting in my opinion, for the little that I am sure that it is worth, for any Dev's that may be watching the thread....
> 
> I also would like to see hardware drivers completed and working, BEFORE taking all the time to work out an androind version upgrade. Having the camera and microphone working correctly, would really make my day. Just being able to voice search on google, use skype for video confrencing and so many other audio input apps would make a significant improvment to the TouchPad.
> 
> If the OS upgrade is concentrated on before the hardware, then we will simply have Jelly bean, with all the cool new voice recognition, and no stable audio to use it, and a still broken camera.


I suggest you upgrade to latest CM9 nightly if you are interested in mic and audio fixes.


----------



## mallen

Razor512 said:


> jellybean seems like an OS that will largely be passed over just like android 3.
> 
> Most android devices have not even been upgraded to android 4.0 yet.
> 
> PS i find it sad that it takes so long for cellphone manafactures to get android updated on their phones, especially when they have a ton of access to all drivers and every other bit of information to create a stable release and the people at cyanogenmod can come up with a stable release before they do.


The thing is,porting android is expensive,you have to pay a highly paid programmer to do the work. Whats suprising is what the volunteers can do with CM.

People seem to misunderstand why CM8/Honeycomb was skipped. Its not becuase it was not worth doing. Its becuase the source was not released.

Jellybean source was just released,so presumably it will be CM10. Jellybean is very similar to ICS so my guess is that we can expect to see it sooner rather than later. Most of the work on CM9 is not just usable for CM10 but would have been necessary for it anyway.

If I had to guess whats going to happen on the touchpad,some people will start working on CM10. Others will continue to work on CM9,to get it stable and into a actual release. CM10 work will probably be concurrent,but limited by the progress. It MAY however actually end up at some point that CM9 gets abandoned before release becuase CM10 ends up absorbing all the work on CM9,and runs as well. (everthing that works in CM9 works in 10,and all the things broken in CM10 are also broken in 9) At that point,it would make no sense to continue CM9.

Overall however,I dont see any cause for concern. The devs will work towards getting the most functionality we can out of our touchpads no matter which OS is the better one to focus on.

Still,if anything gets skipped,my bet would be that the people who start porting CM10 will quickly absorb everything from CM9 getting CM10 to work every bit as good as CM9,then CM9 will be the one thats skipped.


----------



## mallen

craigsouthwick said:


> I'd prefer development time go towards a working camera first but that may not be the way things roll out. Maybe the camera will never work but Jelly Bean is easy to pull off. Sometimes you go for the low hanging fruit. The devs here work primarily because they want too so what interests them and they are good at will probably play into it.
> 
> I am really grateful for what they've done and accept whatever they can do as a gift. But a working camera so I can skype while travelling would be nice


Its not an either/or thing. Someone is working on the camera. Chances are,thats ALL they are doing right now. I cant imagine someone would devote 15 minutes to the camera,15 minutes to audio,15 minutes to kernal fixes etc. Nothing would ever get done. I would assume someone has decided to work on the camera. They dont worry about touchscreen issues or wifi reliability or anything else,they are trying to get the camera to work. Their work is probably going to be equally applicable to CM9 or 10. When others are ready with CM10,if the camera works,they use that in CM10. If not,then CM 10 wont have a camera either.


----------



## pokefloote

The jump between ICS and JB is nothing compared to GB and ICS. 
It will still require work, but the differences aren't so great. It's basically the same android, just with more speed and exclusive apps. (as far as UI and performance go, I mean. I'm not doubting that it may cause trouble for devs doing all the hard work on the coding side of things.)

Personally I think it's a waste to stay on CM9 just because the camera doesn't work... Everything else is damn near stable and fixed.

*sent from my HP Touchpad*


----------



## Mithokey

pokefloote said:


> The jump between ICS and JB is nothing compared to GB and ICS.
> It will still require work, but the differences aren't so great. It's basically the same android, just with more speed and exclusive apps. (as far as UI and performance go, I mean. I'm not doubting that it may cause trouble for devs doing all the hard work on the coding side of things.)
> 
> Personally I think it's a waste to stay on CM9 just because the camera doesn't work... Everything else is damn near stable and fixed.
> 
> *sent from my HP Touchpad*


I totally agree with you! The devs should move on to CM10, everything on my TouchPad is stable and working except for the camera. There is no point of working on CM9 anymore since the camera is the only main thing not working.


----------



## Brawlking

FYI - http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/09/android-4-1-jelly-bean-source-code-now-available/

Source released very early this time.


----------



## nevertells

From CM team member "CyanogenMod" on Google+

*Jelly Bean Status Update*

Repositories for _all_ AOSP projects have been created on our github to alleviate any potential mismatches (branch is 'jellybean').

While Jelly Bean won't require a major rewrite of all the CM features, the source has been re-arranged and re-factored enough that a simple merge isn't possible. So we will proceed with manual merging (this was to be expected really).

The plan of attack will be to cherry-pick everything from CM9 and fix the merge conflicts and relocations. It's tedious but the only way. Ideally the original patch authors will forward-port their changes, so if you are out there and want to help out, join us in #cyanogenmod -dev.

+ Trebuchet might be messy to rebase onto JB.
+ Theme Engine will be messy.
+ SystemUI stuff will need to be restyled.
+ Lockscreen stuff will need to be restyled.
+ The current UX of Settings is good, no reason to change anything there.

A manifest (Cyanogenmod/android.git) will be going up later this afternoon, so the masses will be able to sync directly from our source at that point as well.

This will be it on the updates (so we can focus on actually working). Next post referencing JB should be when the merge/cherry-pick process is complete.

-CyanogenMod Team


----------



## Brawlking

Meeeee likey! +1


----------



## jinchoung

it's already out for kindle fire:

http://www.engadget.com/2012/07/11/jelly-bean-spreads-the-butter-to-amazons-kindle-fire-in-unoffic/


----------



## ericdabbs

Do you guys know which developers are going to work on CM10? And has work been started with CM10 to sync up the repositories to do a diff to analyze the magnitude of changes that need to be done to port JB?


----------



## drgci

ericdabbs said:


> *Do you guys know which developers are going to work on CM10*? And has work been started with CM10 to sync up the repositories to do a diff to analyze the magnitude of changes that need to be done to port JB?


dalingrin i thing?!


----------



## Mithokey

I'm looking forward to CM10 on the TouchPad! The devs are so amazing


----------



## ericdabbs

Mithokey said:


> I totally agree with you! The devs should move on to CM10, everything on my TouchPad is stable and working except for the camera. There is no point of working on CM9 anymore since the camera is the only main thing not working.


Completely disagree with this. Even though the camera is the main thing still broken it still needs to be fixed. CM9 for the Touchpad will never reach RC status if it is not complete. Some of us appreciate a nice camera especially if it can be used for Skype, video Gtalk, etc. Just simply moving onto CM10 will do nothing to fix the camera. If Dorrengray can figure out a way to fix the camera in CM9, the camera changes needed in CM10 will be a lot smoother. The only reason why the CM team has said CM10 will be much easier is that they took a long time to build CM9 ICS from source to get it to where it is today.

Besides there still needs to be a ton of preliminary work of merging and syncing the source before work can even be started on it which a developer can start doing while the camera is still being worked on.


----------



## Brawlking

ericdabbs said:


> Do you guys know which developers are going to work on CM10? And has work been started with CM10 to sync up the repositories to do a diff to analyze the magnitude of changes that need to be done to port JB?


I think your questions were answered about 2 posts above yours. I dont know if their work has been made public yet, but it sounds like they are doing exactly what you are asking.


----------



## Mithokey

CM10 is looking incredible on other devices! The devs are releasing lots of cool videos of CM10 running on different devices. Hopefully they will show a TP one soon!


----------



## yarly

CM10 is bone stock Jellybean with CM wallpapers + boot animation. You're not really missing much right now. If it were out on the touchpad, someone would surely be complaining it lacks features


----------



## dsManning

You are right in saying "SOMEONE would surely be complaining" but not the most of us. The most of us are truly grateful for the work done and posted on this great site, and are happy flashaholics with the spare time we have. Featureless or not, you know we want to flash it


----------



## Arcain

Mithokey said:


> I totally agree with you! The devs should move on to CM10, everything on my TouchPad is stable and working except for the camera. There is no point of working on CM9 anymore since the camera is the only main thing not working.


It might be stable but there's still a lot to do in terms of battery life compared to WebOS. It still drains too much in idle and there still seems to be some issues with WiFi, at least on nightly from 13th of july when my WiFi couldn't get back to work after night. On the other hand this doesn't seem to be critical enough to freeze the work on CM10 for Touchpad.


----------



## donbvonb

Arcain said:


> It might be stable but there's still a lot to do in terms of battery life compared to WebOS. It still drains too much in idle and there still seems to be some issues with WiFi, at least on nightly from 13th of july when my WiFi couldn't get back to work after night. On the other hand this doesn't seem to be critical enough to freeze the work on CM10 for Touchpad.


Don't know what you're talking about, my last TP charge lasted almost 4 days, and the "wifi problems" that I was having don't seem to be an issue anymore.... so, if you're running outdated stuff... maybe commenting on bleeding edge ROM requests isn't your place?


----------



## Arcain

donbvonb said:


> Don't know what you're talking about, my last TP charge lasted almost 4 days, and the "wifi problems" that I was having don't seem to be an issue anymore.... so, if you're running outdated stuff... maybe commenting on bleeding edge ROM requests isn't your place?


I often leave my tablet unused for days. On WebOS it tends to last even a week without charge. CM9, some build from may with new ath wifi drivers died always after 2 days. WiFi on the other hand worked fine here. I decided to wipe it and update to fresh nighty from july 13 and battery life is a bit better but my TP battery still went down over 10% during the night (11pm, 8am next day) while the night before when i left it with WebOS booted i lost only 1% in the same situation. Also, my WiFi couldn't wake up today in the morning showing my network out of range. Had to turn it off and on again to make it work, like on CM7 or the Alphas. While i might blame that specific build for the WiFi i still think battery usage on idle is bit too high.

// Update:
Updated to nighly from 16th july and WiFi again works after waking up after night so as i said, it was just that build issue. Still, that battery life ;-)


----------



## Brawlking

donbvonb said:


> Don't know what you're talking about, my last TP charge lasted almost 4 days, and the "wifi problems" that I was having don't seem to be an issue anymore.... so, if you're running outdated stuff... maybe commenting on bleeding edge ROM requests isn't your place?


Yeah, sorry, but my battery doesn't last a long time either, 2 days max even just sitting there not being used. Seems typical for ICS devices though, my phone lasts about the same amount of time.


----------



## Soapinmouth

yarly said:


> CM10 is bone stock Jellybean with CM wallpapers + boot animation. You're not really missing much right now. If it were out on the touchpad, someone would surely be complaining it lacks features


Stock jb > any ics rom imo, the massive speed boost plus Google now are just too good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Soapinmouth

Brawlking said:


> Yeah, sorry, but my battery doesn't last a long time either, 2 days max even just sitting there not being used. Seems typical for ICS devices though, my phone lasts about the same amount of time.


Do you have wifi on while it is idle? The main reason for the idle is the wifi can't sleep afaik because it was causing issues. If you manually shut off wifi it should last you a week when it's doing nothing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Arcain

Soapinmouth said:


> Seems typical for ICS devices though, my phone lasts about the same amount of time.


Can't agree with that. I have an old Galaxy S with custom ICS ROM and it last between 5-7 days with WiFi turned on (even when screen is off) for 16h a day. I don't call much tho, nor surf the web but got instant mail/tweets during the day what's fine for me. In fact, i found battery life about 50-60% better than on GB on that phone.


----------



## Storm

I heard with Jelly Bean there is no more Adobe Flash, is this confirmed? If so, what advantage would one have to upgrade to JB?


----------



## yarly

ICS flash still works for it.

Number of times I used flash on Android over the course of 2 years? Maybe 4-5 times.

Flash is more like one of those things people with Android brag about to iphone owners when everyone knows it's basically useless. Like telling people your car is faster because you have a spoiler/fin on the back.


----------



## Soapinmouth

yarly said:


> ICS flash still works for it.
> 
> Number of times I used flash on Android over the course of 2 years? Maybe 4-5 times.
> 
> Flash is more like one of those things people with Android brag about to iphone owners when everyone knows it's basically useless. Like telling people your car is faster because you have a spoiler/fin on the back.


I use flash almost daily to stream games from own3d.tv and also on occasion watch anime, so flash is very important to me, you can't see it in the market on jb but if you restore it or side load it, it works fine.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells

yarly said:


> ICS flash still works for it.
> 
> Number of times I used flash on Android over the course of 2 years? Maybe 4-5 times.
> 
> Flash is more like one of those things people with Android brag about to iphone owners when everyone knows it's basically useless. Like telling people your car is faster because you have a spoiler/fin on the back.


You must know how many website features are Flash based? If you use Firefox and run NoScript, you'll get a really good idea how much stuff does not work on the websites you visit if you don't have Flash installed. Some websites are all but useless without Flash on one's computer. I'm not saying that Flash is the best answer for having that content on a website, but until something better comes along, it's all we have. I don't remember the name, but I believe MS is working on a Flash replacement.


----------



## yarly

I have flash perma disabled except for sites I white list on Opera Desktop. Very few sites I go to use flash in any way I care about.

My taste in sites may vary from other users so my example is what it is.

*Also, I'm a web developer 70% of my time for my job. 30% is software/various other things not web.


----------



## nevertells

yarly said:


> I have flash perma disabled except for sites I white list on Opera Desktop. Very few sites I go to use flash in any way I care about.
> 
> My taste in sites may vary from other users so my example is what it is.
> 
> *Also, I'm a web developer 70% of my time for my job. 30% is software/various other things not web.


Exactly my point. Even you have to use Flash on sites that you need to work on. I would say that you are in the minority of users that use Flash to gain access to web content.


----------



## yarly

I don't use flash on sites I work on either, lol. Any times I might build something with flash, I insure html5/js fallbacks. Nothing I ever make is a flash site. I've built something that used flash in some way maybe twice. Once was an upload file app as the only way to do multiple upload without refreshing the screen at the time (across all browsers) was via flash running in the background. The other was a music/video player, but that fell back to html5/js if flash was not enabled.

Other than video sites (ones other than youtube and vimeo), I really can't think of much that might really need flash.


----------



## nevertells

yarly said:


> I don't use flash on sites I work on either, lol. Any times I might build something with flash, I insure html5/js fallbacks. Nothing I ever make is a flash site. I've built something that used flash in some way maybe twice. Once was an upload file app as the only way to do multiple upload without refreshing the screen at the time (across all browsers) was via flash running in the background. The other was a music/video player, but that fell back to html5/js if flash was not enabled.
> 
> Other than video sites (ones other than youtube and vimeo), I really can't think of much that might really need flash.


LIke I mentioned, browse with Firefox with NoScript add-on, and you will see how much flash content there is on most websites. You of all people should know how pervasive Flash is. So, from what you are saying, it's HTML5 that can do most things that Flash was needed for previously?


----------



## yarly

Um, I already said I browse with NO FLASH on, lol. As in I go to options under settings in opera and disable all plugins. It doesnt take firefox to do that. I can then white list sites via per site settings that Opera has for any that do need flash. Ones that require it are very few. Flash was pervasive in 2005. Did you recently time travel? And yes, html5 + js + canvas can do most things that flash can do.

Flash has slowly faded out as people pushed for ways to not deal with it thanks to the iphone. If there was one thing the iphone/ipad has done that anyone cannot deny, it's basically kill flash. It's spurred more development of html5 + canvas + js alternatives than any time before its debut. With Android losing flash, it's sort of the final deathblow for it as the world browses more and more on mobile than desktop.

EDIT: find me 5 popular sites that require flash to function (as in the primary reason you go to the site needs flash) and have no fallbacks without it. Offhand, the only one I can name is hulu. Youtube and vimeo both work with html5 video. Generally sites will still think you have flash enabled if you only disable javascript like you are doing. Browser detect flash through the plugin, not through js even though they generally use js with flash in some way. Thus the only way they tend to really enable fallbacks is with the plugin disabled. Also helps to browse pretending to be an iphone over android.


----------



## Mr_Meaty

Did they ever get the camera working on CM7 Gingerbread before moving onto CM7 ICS? I can't remember. I'd like the camera, but I'd like JellyBean as well!
My buddy forced 4.0.4 ICS onto his Motorola Xoom a couple weeks ago and just rooted to get 4.1 JB today and it is a VAST improvement! Faster, smoother, and Google Now is SWEET!

No, my battery does not last as long as it did on WebOS, and I'm sure it can be improved, but I don't think it will every match up to the battery life of WebOS. Android just does so much more. But it charges fast enough, so I'm OK will a day of usage. No different then my phone.

I am very impressed and so thankful for the CM team for getting ICS on my HP Touchpad and can't wait to get JB on there!


----------



## Brawlking

Soapinmouth said:


> Can't agree with that. I have an old Galaxy S with custom ICS ROM and it last between 5-7 days with WiFi turned on (even when screen is off) for 16h a day. I don't call much tho, nor surf the web but got instant mail/tweets during the day what's fine for me. In fact, i found battery life about 50-60% better than on GB on that phone.


Difference here is that I use my phone a lot. Business calls, personal calls, emails when I'm away from my computer, texting, reading Engadget or FMLs, Facebook, pictures of things I find, my phone doesnt sit idle much.


----------



## yarly

Mr_Meaty said:


> Did they ever get the camera working on CM7 Gingerbread before moving onto CM7 ICS? I can't remember. I'd like the camera, but I'd like JellyBean as well!
> My buddy forced 4.0.4 ICS onto his Motorola Xoom a couple weeks ago and just rooted to get 4.1 JB today and it is a VAST improvement! Faster, smoother, and Google Now is SWEET!


Camera did work on CM7.


----------



## Tomen8r

My battery will die in 17 hours, with screen off, wifi off .. I have the battery widget thing which shows me what is killing it. I shut down all unnecessary apps before manually shutting off screen. I am left with 6 needed apps running and the battery is dead in 17 hours. I can replicate daily ..

The Nexus 7, has been on for 5 days and I haven't charged it yet . I have used it for about 3 hours and the rest of the time the screen is off. Still have a bunch of charge left.

I love what CM9 has done to my touchpad, but battery killin' has always been an issue. I will take that, however, compared to where we were a year ago, drooling over Alpha 0.6, slobbering while waiting for it to finally arrive. The CM team has done an outstanding job porting the touchpad to Android. I can't say enough good things about them. That is why I tolerate the battery thing. Besides, I am trained to plug everything in before beddy bye to avoid any battery failures ..

CM10 around the corner for TP, as the Reverend has had it for a week already. Check out Kyles video. The rest of us should have it relatively "soon", although I can't tell you exactly when ..

Another financial donation coming soon ..


----------



## nevertells

Tomen8r said:


> My battery will die in 17 hours, with screen off, wifi off .. I have the battery widget thing which shows me what is killing it. I shut down all unnecessary apps before manually shutting off screen. I am left with 6 needed apps running and the battery is dead in 17 hours. I can replicate daily ..
> 
> The Nexus 7, has been on for 5 days and I haven't charged it yet . I have used it for about 3 hours and the rest of the time the screen is off. Still have a bunch of charge left.
> 
> I love what CM9 has done to my touchpad, but battery killin' has always been an issue. I will take that, however, compared to where we were a year ago, drooling over Alpha 0.6, slobbering while waiting for it to finally arrive. The CM team has done an outstanding job porting the touchpad to Android. I can't say enough good things about them. That is why I tolerate the battery thing. Besides, I am trained to plug everything in before beddy bye to avoid any battery failures ..
> 
> CM10 around the corner for TP, as the Reverend has had it for a week already. Check out Kyles video. The rest of us should have it relatively "soon", although I can't tell you exactly when ..
> 
> Another financial donation coming soon ..


You could just turn it off at night. No battery drain whatsoever when it is turned off. It takes about 40 seconds to boot and there is NO risk of killing the battery. What's so horrible about having to wait 40 seconds? I'm just sayin'.


----------



## SmaShT

nevertells said:


> You could just turn it off at night. No battery drain whatsoever when it is turned off. It takes about 40 seconds to boot and there is NO risk of killing the battery. What's so horrible about having to wait 40 seconds? I'm just sayin'.


i don't think that's necessary. Something must be wrong with his unit. I can leave my Touchpad idle for days, and the battery will lose very little charge. And I have mine overclocked to 1.7GHz (384MHz when idle). It's certainly not a CM9 issue.


----------



## nevertells

Tomen8r said:


> i don't think that's necessary. Something must be wrong with his unit. I can leave my Touchpad idle for days, and the battery will lose very little charge. And I have mine overclocked to 1.7GHz (384MHz when idle). It's certainly not a CM9 issue.


Well, I have to respectfully disagree my friend. The issue of folks complaining about battery drain on the TouchPad has been going on for months. As with other issues on the TP, some seem plagued with them and others never. If it was the device, then it would do it in WebOS and that has been the case with every person I have seen post about this, in Android, there are battery drainage issues, in WebOS there are not. But let's make sure and ask our friend above if his TP has drainage issues in WebOS. What about it Tomen8r?

I also see complaints from other Android device owners about Android being a battery hog, not everyone, but it is happening elsewhere. Let's also remember that the TouchPad was designed to run WebOS, not Android. The fact that the CM team has Android running on it successfully is amazing. I personally get a hair under 1% per hour battery drain when my two TouchPads are asleep. That gives me around 4 days battery life when asleep.

I will agree with you that for those who don't have a battery drain problem, leave it on, but as I suggested for Tomen8r, turn it off. One can rest assured they will not wake up in the morning and find their pad dead. I would also suggest to him to make a backup, and start from scratch. I mean uninstall CM and reinstall whatever nightly he wants and before doing anything else test how well the battery holds up. He did not say what nightly he has installed, but if the latest ones have horrible battery life, then start over again and try an older nightly. Of course I'm basing this on him finding that WebOS does not drain the battery as horrifically as Android does. And just on the outside chance he does have a bad battery, he still has time to send it back to HP for repair or replacement.


----------



## ericdabbs

I wonder if the Jelly Bean update for the Touchpad will be based on the Linux 3.1.10 kernel.


----------



## drgci

ericdabbs said:


> I wonder if the Jelly Bean update for the Touchpad will be based on the* Linux 3.1.10 kernel.*


can you read the previews page?


----------



## ericdabbs

drgci said:


> can you read the previews page?


You mean the teaser video by Rev K? If so then yes I have seen the video but it is based on the 2.6.35 kernel which is old. I hope it gets updated to some version of Linux kernel 3.0 to get the latest and greatest features.


----------



## drgci

ericdabbs said:


> You mean the teaser video by Rev K? If so then yes I have seen the video but it is based on the 2.6.35 kernel which is old. I hope it gets updated to some version of Linux kernel 3.0 to get the latest and greatest features.


no i mean the latest 7 page of this thread


----------



## ralphkaz

drgci said:


> no i mean the latest 7 page of this thread


I don't see any video's on pg7 of this thread ?!?


----------



## Zzed

Tomen8r said:


> My battery will die in 17 hours, with screen off, wifi off .. I have the battery widget thing which shows me what is killing it. I shut down all unnecessary apps before manually shutting off screen. I am left with 6 needed apps running and the battery is dead in 17 hours. I can replicate daily ..
> 
> The Nexus 7, has been on for 5 days and I haven't charged it yet . I have used it for about 3 hours and the rest of the time the screen is off. Still have a bunch of charge left.
> 
> I love what CM9 has done to my touchpad, but battery killin' has always been an issue. I will take that, however, compared to where we were a year ago, drooling over Alpha 0.6, slobbering while waiting for it to finally arrive. The CM team has done an outstanding job porting the touchpad to Android. I can't say enough good things about them. That is why I tolerate the battery thing. Besides, I am trained to plug everything in before beddy bye to avoid any battery failures ..
> 
> CM10 around the corner for TP, as the Reverend has had it for a week already. Check out Kyles video. The rest of us should have it relatively "soon", although I can't tell you exactly when ..
> 
> Another financial donation coming soon ..


I'm on CM9 nightly 20120720, overclocked at 1.512... with no use, TP will drop 20% (see attached, first day of three day graph).

On heavy continous use, I can get 6 hours and recharges in 4 (third day on graph).

top graph is rate usage mA, bottom graph is % charge. Grid is 12 hour / 1 hour @ 3 days.

My point? Gather data to see if you're draining... determine whats killing you. CM9 can perform better than what you're seeing.


----------



## hiepgia

I want get CM10 on my HP Touchpad so i start on it. It compile well but can't boot. Kernel boot seem ok, it freeze at android boot animation. I try to grab some logcat but it seem useless. Can't connect to device. 
So:
1. How can i find where i wrong?
2. Can i replace android boot animation to live android logcot screen?

here is my work:
Device: https://github.com/h...e_hp_tenderloin
Kernel: https://github.com/h...rnel-tenderloin


----------



## drmarble

I got a cm10 build last night. Lots of googling and patching (only 9 files so far, no kernel changes). I'm also stuck on boot animation. I'll look at your github and see if I have anything you don't, and vice versa.
I can't find any logs from booting so I assume that my kernel isn't booting. All I get is the evil cm guy pulsing and falling and showing cyanogenmod 9.
I get waiting for device from adb logcat.
I'll try to keep you posted. If I understood github I'd put up my changes. As it stands, all I can do is take others changes.
Good luck.


----------



## shezar

hiepgia said:


> I want get CM10 on my HP Touchpad so i start on it. It compile well but can't boot. Kernel boot seem ok, it freeze at android boot animation. I try to grab some logcat but it seem useless. Can't connect to device.
> So:
> 1. How can i find where i wrong?
> 2. Can i replace android boot animation to live android logcot screen?
> 
> here is my work:
> Device: https://github.com/h...e_hp_tenderloin
> Kernel: https://github.com/h...rnel-tenderloin


You can try deleting bootanimation, on my device (well, not a tenderloin, only a blade...) it prevents the little guy from booting. It's a long shot, but still...


----------



## fubar11

I hope someone manages to port Jelly Bean to Touchpad...soon. At least someone got it booted up, was it jcsullins? Anyways, good luck to you guys!


----------



## lovleshgarg

preludedrew has released a preview of Jellybean for TouchPad. Check here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/230551247286042624


----------



## danakajoel

Jcsullie has released a cm10 preview on goo.im which i am using right now


----------



## RolandDeschain79

danakajoel said:


> Jcsullie has released a cm10 preview on goo.im which i am using right now


Me too, I kept all my apps n stuff with the ACMEInstaller2. It runs really well so far, Big thank you to jcsullins!


----------



## nicotob

Does the Jcsullins cm10 preview have a functioning microhpone? I have not been able to successfully find an answer to this question.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nicotob said:


> Does the Jcsullins cm10 preview have a functioning microhpone? I have not been able to successfully find an answer to this question.


Sorry but no. No audio of any kind atm, this includes the microphone.


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Sorry but no. No audio of any kind atm, the includes the microphone.


Wonder if flashing his latest audiolib would get it working? Of course with audio not working, it's a moot point.


----------



## nicotob

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Sorry but no. No audio of any kind atm, the includes the microphone.


Thank you very much for your response.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Wonder if flashing his latest audiolib would get it working?


Interesting idea, I will give that a try. Perhaps I will also attempt to flash the New adreno driver as well. I suspect there is nothing I can try the jcsllins hasn't already thought up but its worth a shot


----------



## nevertells

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Interesting idea, I will give that a try. Perhaps I will also attempt to flash the New adreno driver as well. I suspect there is nothing I can try the jcsllins hasn't already thought up but its worth a shot


Just updated my first post, no audio, working mic a moot point.







Adreno worth a try.


----------



## RolandDeschain79

nevertells said:


> Just updated my first post, no audio, working mic a moot point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adreno worth a try.


I tested them but there was no effect. Interestingly I found that without patching I could run shadowgun and sonic ep4. It seems that there is some hardware video support but not everything will run....yet. I should also mention that the battery drain while idle is more than double that of CM9 at -88ma to -138ma.

Its also very interesting that you can flash right over CM9 and CM10 will run. It won't save all your info, like with the ACMEInstaller2 but your apps will be there and its good enough for testing. I'm interested to see how easy it will be to upgrade from CM9-CM10 in the future.


----------



## nicotob

nevertells said:


> Just updated my first post, no audio, working mic a moot point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adreno worth a try.


May I ask what you mean by the mic being a moot point? Is it that the mic just simply isn't working and you didn't expect it to? Or is it that without audio working it just doesn't matter if the mic was working?

If the mic was working even without the rest of the audio I think it would be neat to use voice dictation features through Jelly Bean's integrated voice dictation or Swype etc. Thanks again for all your posts, comments and responses. I appreciate your insight.


----------



## Zzed

nicotob said:


> May I ask what you mean by the mic being a moot point? Is it that the mic just simply isn't working and you didn't expect it to? Or is it that without audio working it just doesn't matter if the mic was working?
> 
> If the mic was working even without the rest of the audio I think it would be neat to use voice dictation features through Jelly Bean's integrated voice dictation or Swype etc. Thanks again for all your posts, comments and responses. I appreciate your insight.


It's a preview with much not working. No H/W accel, or very little. Most video playback not working correctly, if at all. No mic, but more important, no sound at all. WiFi seems good but not too good results with browser video and no sound. Add to that a benchmark of 20% slower... I restored my backup in just a few hours. Worth a look if you are curious. Make a backup and lower your expectations.


----------



## emadul

Made a roundup video of what works, and what doesn't, whilst jellybean itself seems to be really quick, a lot of it doesnt work:

Check it out:


----------



## alexeiw123

Dalingrin just announced on g+ that his transformer is gone and he's back to his touchpad as primary and will be developing for it again. So between him and JC we should see fast progress... woot! 2 weeks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## midas

Regarding battery life. I had really bad issues with it until did a complete wipe and reinstall. I also didn't reinsall about 80% of the crap I had installed previously. Big difference.


----------



## shezar

I found a nice little shortcut I didn't know about. Try swiping your finger up from the lower left corner (or any of the navbuttons) and you'll see a google now shortcut. Nice


----------



## Infinite Jest

midas said:


> Regarding battery life. I had really bad issues with it until did a complete wipe and reinstall. I also didn't reinsall about 80% of the crap I had installed previously. Big difference.


When you say complete wipe, do you mean that you did a factory restore or the whole shebang with ACMEuninstaller.


----------



## midas

Just a factory restore. I then just installed the apps directly from the store but then restored data from backups. I didn't really feel like reconfiguring everything and/or losing game progress.


----------



## Infinite Jest

midas said:


> Just a factory restore. I then just installed the apps directly from the store but then restored data from backups. I didn't really feel like reconfiguring everything and/or losing game progress.


gotcha, thanks


----------



## Redflea

If anyone wants to build CM10 (or CM9, for that matter) for their TP, I've added a CM10 build section to my CM Touchpad Build Guide at the link below (and always in my sig).

Very easy stuff if you have a computer you can install Ubuntu on (I dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu on a laptop). I am a complete Linux noob, but with the simple guide I've created based on input from multiple Linux geeks, literally anyone with an interest can build their own install zips.

http://goo.gl/Zpht8

Current page of thread for support w/building CM9/CM10 here:

http://rootzwiki.com...d/page__st__760


----------



## xnap30

You can have google now on the CM9 nightlies via a flash:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=29756226#post29756226


----------



## cobjones

Redflea said:


> If anyone wants to build CM10 (or CM9, for that matter) for their TP, I've added a CM10 build section to my CM Touchpad Build Guide at the link below (and always in my sig).
> 
> Very easy stuff if you have a computer you can install Ubuntu on (I dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu on a laptop). I am a complete Linux noob, but with the simple guide I've created based on input from multiple Linux geeks, literally anyone with an interest can build their own install zips.
> 
> http://goo.gl/Zpht8
> 
> Current page of thread for support w/building CM9/CM10 here:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...d/page__st__760


@redflea

Nice to see you again. Long time since the D2.


----------



## Redflea

cobjones said:


> @redflea
> 
> Nice to see you again. Long time since the D2.


LOL...long time. 

TP and GNexus now...so happy to have only unlocked devices.


----------



## Zzed

alexeiw123 said:


> Dalingrin just announced on g+ that his transformer is gone and he's back to his touchpad as primary and will be developing for it again. So between him and JC we should see fast progress... woot! 2 weeks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


roflol... is that the money pit: 2 weeks


----------



## cobjones

Redflea said:


> LOL...long time.
> 
> TP and GNexus now...so happy to have only unlocked devices.


No doubt... I have the same two as well.

As awesome as Rev and jbird are I don't miss waiting and waiting for Motorola for fixes.


----------

